# Zeitweise extreme Ping Latenzen seit heute



## penntuete (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir ein WLAN mit einem Speedport W 701 V laufen. Ich verwende des weiteren WPA2.

Beim Spielen wurde ich heute mit zahlreichen Lags und Verbindungsabbrüchen belästigt, so das ich auf Ursachenforschung gegangen bin.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, das mein Router normal nach 1 - 2 ms antwortet. Es gibt vereinzelt jedoch Ausrutscher bis über 1000 ms! Hier mal ein Auszug:


```
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=670ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.1.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=1ms TTL=64
```

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, das diese Ausrutscher immer genau in den selben Zeitabständen auftreten. Geradezu rhythmisch! Zudem scheint das am Router angeschlossene VoIP Telefon das Problem zu verursachen, denn bei abgezogenem Telefon gibt es diese Ausrutscher nicht mehr. Doch normal kann das doch nicht sein? Erst recht nicht erst seit heute?

Hat dafür jemand vielleicht eine Erklärung?

Ratlose Grüße aus Dresden,
Uwe


----------



## chmee (5. März 2008)

Versuch mal, den Funkkanal am Router festzupinnen, genauso am Adapter. uU funkt Jemand in der Nähe mit der gleichen Frequenz und bringt Deine Verbindung ein bissel durcheinander. Vielleicht bringt auch eine feste IP etwas..

Gib mal Folgendes ein : *ping -n 1000 192.168.1.1*
Ganz unten sollte dann das Verhältnis bzw. die Menge der verloren gegangenen Datenpakete stehen. Das ist bei WLAN nicht unüblich und uU das unüberwindbare Problem.

mfg chmee

p.s.: uU hat aber auch das Spiel Probleme damit, zB gibt es momentan Probleme bei WoW. 
siehe hier : http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2405614328&sid=3&pageNo=1
Auch wenn das nicht die Verbindungsprobleme zwischen Rechner und Router erklärt


----------



## penntuete (5. März 2008)

Den Funkkanal am Router hatte ich gestern bereits von 11 auf 6 umgestellt. Das war so ziemlich das erste was ich gestern versucht hatte. Verlorene Pakete habe ich keine zu beklagen (zumindest bei "n- 300" nicht).
Auch verwende ich für PC und Laptop feste IPs in meinem Netzwerk. Über DHCP steht ein Adressbereich von 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.14 für Gäste und meinen Media Receiver bereit. Aber natürlich nur, wenn ich die MAC Adresse vorher dem Filter hinzugefügt habe. Verschlüsselt wird mit WPA2, SSID ist verdeckt.

Was mich verdutzt ist, das die Ausreißer genau immer im selben Intervall auftreten - nach dem 58. Ping. Dabei bleiben Sie völlig aus, wenn ich das Telefon vom Router abziehe.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich hatte das Problem auch bei W-LAN über einen T-Com (oder t-online, was weiß ich) Router, bei mir lag es aber an WPA. Wenn ich auf WEP umgeschaltet habe, trat dies nicht mehr auf.

fg
Ex1tus


----------



## chmee (5. März 2008)

Aha, Interessant, Eingrenzung der Fehlerquelle.

Schau mal, ob Du im Router für die VoIP-Verbindung die Priorität runtersetzen kannst. Oder im Rechner den QoS-Service abschalten/konfigurieren.

Vielleicht hilft hier das Programm ganz unten..
http://www.elligs.net/index.php?ali...d=30134702aa5ad1c589cfa41e4247bc56&adminlink=

mfg chmee


----------



## penntuete (5. März 2008)

Das geht leider nicht. :-(  Das T-Com Branding des Routers ist da leider sehr restriktiv und beschneided den schönen AVM Router zu Gunsten der Benutzerfreundlichkeit leider sehr.
Ich habe jetzt aber eine Störung eingestellt. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald mal ein Firmwareupdate, welches dieses Problem behebt. Interessant ist auch, das ich heute zwar noch diese Lags bei den Pings habe, jedoch aber keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr bei den Online Spielen wie BF2.


----------



## chmee (5. März 2008)

Bei BF2 muß ich mich auch unregelmäßig ( etwa 10x im Jahr ) mit Verbindungsproblemen rumplagen. Manchmal ist die Lösung ein manuelles PB-Update und an anderen Tagen kann man nichts machen, abwarten und Tee trinken.

Schon versucht, die Original-AVM-Firmware raufzuspielen ? Funktionsfähig sollte es weiterhin sein.


----------

